# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2016



## Davidmpb (1 Jun 2016 às 11:23)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera


----------



## james (1 Jun 2016 às 15:54)

Dia muito quente hoje. 

Sigo com 26 graus!


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2016 às 21:11)

Boas, 

belo dia de Verão este com máxima de *26.8 ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 21.6 ºc , vento NNW 8 Km/h, 46 % de HR.

Algumas nuvens altas  e distantes visíveis a  Oeste sobre o horizonte, mas estarão seguramente a mais de 250 Km da costa.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jun 2016 às 21:50)

Boa noite,

Dia quente com máxima de 29,2ºC.

Uns cumulozinhos que se formaram durante as horas de maior calor




Cumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Perto do pôr do sol era visível um sundog




Cirrus at sunset and a sundog by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Nesta última parece ser visível um ténue sun pillar




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jun 2016 às 23:38)

Boas,

Dia quente por aqui máxima chegou aos *25,9ºC* pelas 17h.

Panorama que tirei com o telemóvel ao final da tarde, céu com algumas nuvens altas e muito sol :





A noite segue amena, ainda com *20,9ºC* e apenas *41%* de humidade. Vento fraco de NNE


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2016 às 21:28)

Boa noite,

hoje um pouco mais  fresco com máxima de *24.7 ºc* , a mínima foi de *14.7 ºc.*

Neste momento 18.2ºc , 88 % de HR, vento fraco de Oeste.

Muita nebulosidade alta durante o dia.

Aspecto do poente de hoje:


----------



## Paelagius (2 Jun 2016 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Partilho algumas fotografias que registei com o telemóvel a halos que vi de tarde sobre o Porto de Leixões e o Cais de Gaia, respetivamente.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jun 2016 às 20:48)

Boa noite.

Depois de 2 dias quentes, eis que hoje arrefeu um pouco.
A nebulosidade alta, alternada por vezes com nebulosidade média\baixa, não permitiu aquecer para além dos *19,6ºC* (*Tmáx*).
O vento soprou fraco a moderado.
*Ontem* a *Tmáx* foi de *25,8ºC* e na *4ª feira* foi de *27,1ºC*.

*Tatual: 15,6ºC*
*Hr: 69%*​


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jun 2016 às 21:28)

Boa noite,

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:




Sun and Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sun and Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Crepuscular Rays by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Crepuscular Rays by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Crepuscular Rays by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jun 2016 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

Dia mais fresco o de hoje comparado com os anteriores, o céu esteve nublado, a máxima foi de *17,6ºC*

Neste momento *16,1ºC* com *78%* HR e vento de Oeste-Noroeste a*  7km/h*

Foto que tirei ao pôr do sol, as abertas entre as nuvens proporcionaram uns belos raios crepusculares:


----------



## Paelagius (3 Jun 2016 às 23:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia mais fresco o de hoje comparado com os anteriores, o céu esteve nublado, a máxima foi de *17,6ºC*
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha.

Também tive oportunidade para vê-los, desde o Farol de Felgueiras, enquanto fazia o "jogging".  Não tinha sequer o "tijolo" comigo. Era digno de registo.

Na altura soprava de Oeste mas um bocadinho mais do que agora.


----------



## cookie (4 Jun 2016 às 08:39)

Foto tirada à instantes com 18 graus e sem vento








Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (4 Jun 2016 às 21:23)

cookie disse:


> Foto tirada à instantes com 18 graus e sem vento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Pareceu ameaçar… Não muito longe daí, durante a tarde, esteve um dia solarengo. A Tágua tem andado em torno dos 18ºC.


----------



## cookie (5 Jun 2016 às 05:11)

Sim o dia ficou bastante agradável. Perto da hora de almoço limpou e a praia encheu-se de gente.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2016 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

Mínima foi de *12,4ºC*, pela manhã notava-se alguma neblina.

Tarde de sol com nuvens altas, registo agora *19,3ºC* com vento de WNW a *14 km/h
*
Ontem ao final do dia, ía no carro mas ainda consegui captar o poente:











Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto que tirei ao pôr do sol, as abertas entre as nuvens proporcionaram uns belos raios crepusculares:


Deixo mais uma foto de sexta-feira:


----------



## dj_teko (5 Jun 2016 às 23:06)

que se passa aqui ?


----------



## james (5 Jun 2016 às 23:26)

Já chove por aqui...


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jun 2016 às 23:40)

Vai caindo por aqui também  Atuais *17,2ºC* com *93%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de Sudoeste.

Imagem radar:


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jun 2016 às 00:12)

Caiu há pouco um bom aguaceiro. Penso que é difícil haver mais do que isto.


----------



## lbpt (6 Jun 2016 às 00:37)

Chuva moderada a cair certinha.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jun 2016 às 01:05)

Boa noite,

Chove imenso.

EDIT:


----------



## Topê (6 Jun 2016 às 09:06)

Excelente contributo para que o mês que começou agora no Litoral Norte fique dentro da média a nivel de precipitação .


----------



## james (6 Jun 2016 às 10:00)

A chuva que caiu ontem à noite concentrou - se essencialmente na região do Porto, penso eu.  Aqui no Minho, cingiu - se a 2 ou 3 aguaceiros fracos. 

Para o meio do mês  é que os modelos vão " ameaçando " com um evento razoável.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jun 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

Do que choveu de noite a Estação CP ainda acumulou 4,3mm. Agora o céu encontra-se com bastantes nuvens por onde sol vai espreitando de vez em quando.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jun 2016 às 08:08)

Bom dia,

Manhã fresca com nevoeiro sobre o douro, mínima de *12,8ºC 
*
Neste momento céu limpo com *14,4ºC* e vento de Leste a *13 km/h*

Ontem a passagem da frente durante a madrugada, rendeu uma acumulado de* 5,1mm*


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jun 2016 às 17:24)

Boa tarde,

O dia segue quente com máxima de 28,4ºC e agora estão 27,1ºC. 

Faz hoje um ano que vinha aí isto:




Thunderstorm approaching by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus at sunset from departing and weakning thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset with mammatus and an anvil by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jun 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro denso sobre a foz do Rio Douro.


----------



## james (8 Jun 2016 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Céu nublado por aqui.

Tatual: 17 graus

P.S.  O sol começa a espreitar...


----------



## james (9 Jun 2016 às 15:50)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui, o céu está nublado por nebulosidade média /alta. 

Tatual: 20 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2016 às 17:53)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens altas, mais escuras para oeste sobre o mar. Alguma virga visível .






Neste momento estão 20ºC com 79% de humidade. Vento moderado de WNW

Foto tirada ontem perto das 14h


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jun 2016 às 18:13)

Aspeto do céu há minutos:





Temperatura a descer, atuais *18,7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2016 às 18:56)

Boa tarde,

pelo Porto já caíram umas pingas, sigo com 18.7 ºc , a mínima foi de *15.1ºc* e máxima *21.4ºc*.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## james (9 Jun 2016 às 19:17)

Já caíram uns aguaceiros fracos por aqui também...


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jun 2016 às 19:55)

Bem,

Como o tempo mudou de repente… Como aqui já foi dito, caíram umas gotas por aqui, por volta das 18h15min.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jun 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

por aqui sigo com 18.6 ºc actuais, alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco.

Há momentos sobre o Porto a mais de 11 mil metros, fracas condições de visibilidade com bruma e nuvens altas finas, mas cá fica o registo, Airbus A-380 da Emirates na rota Nova York para o Dubai:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2016 às 12:24)

Boas,

Mínima de *15,3ºC*

Agora céu nublado com nuvens altas, sigo com *18,8ºC* e vento de NW / WNW a *19 Km/h*


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jun 2016 às 13:15)

Boa tarde,

É visível um arco circum-horizontal que vai ficando mais fraco:




Circumhorizontal arc by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jun 2016 às 13:26)

E agora um halo de 22° quase completo:




22° Solar Halo by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Edit 13h38:
Completo agora:



22° Solar Halo by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2016 às 15:42)

Nortada de Noroeste a aumentar de intensidade, sopra a *24 Km/h* com rajadas. Temperatura estável nos *18ºC*

Foto que tirei há minutos, Halo solar 22º


----------



## Paelagius (10 Jun 2016 às 17:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nortada de Noroeste a aumentar de intensidade, sopra a *24 Km/h* com rajadas. Temperatura estável nos *18ºC*
> 
> Foto que tirei há minutos, Halo solar 22º



Excelente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jun 2016 às 22:25)

Boas,

Por aqui máxima de *19,5ºC*.

Noite fresca, neste momento *15,1ºC* que é a mínima do dia. Vento moderado de Noroeste.



Paelagius disse:


> Excelente!


 Obrigado !


----------



## james (12 Jun 2016 às 16:19)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui, o céu está muito nublado,tem estado todo o dia. 

Tatual: 19 graus


----------



## james (12 Jun 2016 às 20:03)

Já vai chovendo por cá...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jun 2016 às 20:13)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima de *17ºC *e máxima *20,5ºC*

Tempo fresco céu encoberto com nevoeiro e morrinha 

Atuais *17,5ºC *com *96%* de humidade, vento fraco de *WSW*.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2016 às 20:22)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui também vai chovendo fraco mas persistente e já molha


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2016 às 21:20)

Já acusa , 0.3 mm acumulados, continua a chover fraco


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jun 2016 às 22:01)

Continua a chuva miudinha acompanhada de bastante nevoeiro 

Acumulados* 0,5mm* até ao momento. *17,9ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jun 2016 às 22:58)

Chuva miudinha entre as 19h30 e as 20h45
Agora apenas nevoeiro!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jun 2016 às 00:24)

Boa noite,

Dia passado com pouco vento. Por volta das 3 da tarde, caíram umas pingas. Depois formou-se uma ténue neblina. O calor tornava-se insuportável com a humidade.
Neste momento, temos neblina sobre a foz do Rio Douro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jun 2016 às 07:25)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, chove bem registo *1,0mm* acumulado 

Atuais *16,7ºC* com vento fraco de *SW*


----------



## james (13 Jun 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia, 

Dia de chuva. 

Tatual: 16 graus


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2016 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

manhã de chuva persistente,* 3 mm* acumulados. 

17.2 ºc actuais.


----------



## qwerl (13 Jun 2016 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Por aqui a manhã também é de chuva fraca e persistente, que começou ontem ao fim da tarde e que continua a cair, apesar do tempo estar um pouco mais claro.
*3,6mm* acumulados na estação de Ovar-Serrado


----------



## meteoamador (13 Jun 2016 às 19:33)

Boas 

Neste momento céu pouco nublado 25.6ºC


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2016 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Dia que começou nublado e com alguma chuva fraca mas que foi limpando durante o dia. Estava a contar que as nuvens perto do horizonte fossem proporcionar um belo pôr do sol mas ainda foi melhor do que esperava.

Algumas das fotos que tirei:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## james (14 Jun 2016 às 07:52)

Bom dia, 

Céu muito nublado.  A chuva parece iminente. 

Tatual: 13 graus


----------



## james (14 Jun 2016 às 08:43)

Já cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jun 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia,
Por Gaia vai chuviscando 

Mínima de *14,9ºC* . Atuais *16,8ºC *com vento de SSW a *15 km/h*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jun 2016 às 10:47)

Bom dia, 

Vai chovendo, chuva fraca,por vezes mais "pesada" um pouco 

Vento de W/SW


----------



## james (14 Jun 2016 às 11:00)

Chove certinho por aqui e " puxada " a algum vento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Jun 2016 às 11:05)

james disse:


> Chove certinho por aqui e " puxada " a algum vento.




Nota-se que para esses lados esta mais escuro


----------



## jonas (14 Jun 2016 às 11:17)

Por aqui chove certinho


----------



## james (14 Jun 2016 às 14:01)

Chove com intensidade!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2016 às 14:42)

Chove forte por aqui mesmo ao lado do aeródromo


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2016 às 15:28)

Chove copiosamente. Impressionante!


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2016 às 15:33)

Boa tarde, 

chove certinho pelo Porto, já escorre pelos telhados 

17.2 ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jun 2016 às 16:37)

Boas,
Chove bem por aqui acompanhado de nevoeiro, acumulados *3,6mm* 

Máxima de *18,8ºC*. 

Agora com *15,7ºC* e vento WSW fraco a moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jun 2016 às 19:28)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei no domingo passado ao final da manhã.

Rio Mau




Igreja do Pedorido




O Douro na zona da Alpendurada - Penha Longa




Uma draga para extração de areias do rio:


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jun 2016 às 20:12)

Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jun 2016 às 21:34)

Mais um pôr do sol belo como o de ontem:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2016 às 01:39)

Boa noite,

Chove imenso.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2016 às 06:58)

Bom dia,

chuvada por aqui, há pouco passou uma nuvem tipo frente que parecia ter ligeira rotação e produziu algumas rajadas de vento súbitas 

*8 mm* acumulados 

Fresco com 13.2 ºc


----------



## cookie (15 Jun 2016 às 08:04)

Grande temporal por aqui pelas 6:00... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2016 às 08:10)

Grande chuvada há pouco por aqui, gotas grossas até fazia " fumo", as caleiras  dos telhados pareciam  pequenas " cascatas "

*11.4 mm* acumulados 

*12.4 mm* no ISEP :

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2016 às 08:45)

Mais uma forte chuvada, no ISEP rain rate de 153.92 mm/h às 08:43 h  

segue agora com *14.5 mm* acumulados:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2016 às 10:11)

Boas,
Hoje acordei de madrugada com o barulho da chuva a cair, na estação marcou um rate máximo de *215 mm/hr*  às 1:46h 
Rajada máxima de *60 km/h*. Há pouco passou mais um aguaceiro moderado, o acumulado do dia está nos *9,0mm* 







Neste momento *14ºC* e *93%* de Humidade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2016 às 11:00)

Grande enxurro há pouco!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2016 às 11:03)

Que chuvada acompanhada de forte rajadas de vento no início.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2016 às 12:00)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## james (15 Jun 2016 às 12:33)

Bom dia, 

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes e com belas formações nebulosas. 


Tatual: 15 graus


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2016 às 12:47)

Boa tarde,

Pelo que vejo desde a janela voltada para o mar, parece aproxima-se chuva.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2016 às 15:27)

Boas, 

mais um aguaceiro há momentos, sigo com *14.8 mm* acumulados e apenas 14.9 ºc.

*16.3 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2016 às 20:26)

Boa tarde,

Há momentos, tivemos um aguaceiro moderado por estas bandas.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jun 2016 às 20:42)

Formações interessantes a S e SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2016 às 23:10)

Boa noite
Acumulado está nos *13mm *Extremos foram *13,7ºC* / *17ºC*

Neste momento está fresco sigo com *14,4ºC* e vento de Noroeste fraco a moderado.

Foto que tirei a uma célula para SSW, na altura em que sobressaiam as cores do poente:


----------



## lbpt (15 Jun 2016 às 23:29)

A célula a oeste de espinho talvez dÊ trovoada.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 01:06)

Boa noite,

Chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## james (16 Jun 2016 às 01:24)

Boa noite, 

Noite fria e chuvosa por aqui! 

Neste momento, cai mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Jun 2016 às 01:47)

Grande pancada de trovão que se abateu no Vale do Ancora


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 03:15)

Boa noite,

Está a roncar lá fora


----------



## dj_teko (16 Jun 2016 às 03:25)

Roncar foi favor que bomba


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 03:33)

Desde então que só chove sem cessar…


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 03:36)

dj_teko disse:


> Roncar foi favor que bomba



Uma delas foi aí em Sta. Cruz do Bispo







Agora, chove com ainda mais intensidade.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 03:39)

Outro clarão e bem longo o ronco...

EDIT: Estes, certamente, poderia tê-los registado se não tivesse deixado a varanda há já algum tempo. Aconteceram quase em simultâneo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2016 às 03:45)

Estrondo brutal há minutos

Forte carga de água neste momento* 8,9mm* a subir


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 03:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estrondo brutal há minutos
> 
> Forte carga de água neste momento* 8,9mm* a subir



Por aqui, a chuva parece já ter abrandado…


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 04:01)

Torna a chover com intensidade


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2016 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

bela trovoada esta madrugada , acordei com a chuva forte e um valente estrondo seguido de um ribombar prolongado  

o acumulado está nos *12.7 mm*

Tempo fresco para Junho, sigo com 13.7 ºc actuais depois de uma mínima de *12.2 ºc*

Junho segue com *41,4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2016 às 08:21)

Valente aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2016 às 08:29)

Pareceu-me -me ter visto relâmpago sobre o mar


----------



## james (16 Jun 2016 às 09:11)

Bom dia, 

Chove bem, noite e manhã bastante chuvosos. 

Tatual: 15 graus


----------



## cookie (16 Jun 2016 às 10:21)

Manhã feia pela zona do Porto, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e 15 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (16 Jun 2016 às 10:46)

Que trovão impressionante durante a madrugada, eram 3h45 da manhã e foi de uma intensidade incrível, acho que nunca tinha ouvido assim tao intenso, acordou toda a gente.
Ouvi um barulho grande e pensei que tivesse caído alguma coisa aqui em casa, quando reparei que a luz tinha ido toda a baixo e de repente dá um estouro que ate pensei que tinha havido uma explosão aqui nas redondezas, foi mesmo incrível. A luz teve em baixo durante uns minutos.

A madrugada foi marcada por muita chuva e com períodos bastante intensa, agora acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro, esta frescote


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jun 2016 às 13:36)

Aguaceiro torrencial à pouco.


----------



## j0TTa_bE (16 Jun 2016 às 13:44)

smpereira disse:


> Que trovão impressionante durante a madrugada, eram 3h45 da manhã e foi de uma intensidade incrível, acho que nunca tinha ouvido assim tao intenso, acordou toda a gente.
> Ouvi um barulho grande e pensei que tivesse caído alguma coisa aqui em casa, quando reparei que a luz tinha ido toda a baixo e de repente dá um estouro que ate pensei que tinha havido uma explosão aqui nas redondezas, foi mesmo incrível. A luz teve em baixo durante uns minutos.
> 
> A madrugada foi marcada por muita chuva e com períodos bastante intensa, agora acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro, esta frescote


Impressionante mesmo. Alguém sabe o local onde o raio caiu? Já tentei localizar através do IPMA e do MeteoGalicia mas a info é difusa.... MeteoGalicia indica um raio entre as 2 e as 4 na zona de Perafita, o IPMA remete para as Caldas de S. Jorge mas a hora difere da ocorrência....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jun 2016 às 13:55)

Boas,


Neste momento vão desfilando duas bigornas a sul e SE:

SE







S


----------



## Paelagius (16 Jun 2016 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,

Chuva em aproximação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2016 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,
Ainda estou a pensar no estrondo da madrugada, deve ter acordado muita gente  , infelizmente o IPMA não tem o registo...

Estive a ver no MeteoMoita, aparecem lá 3 descargas, pelas 3:39h da madrugada. São estas as localizações :





Na altura o radar tinha esta configuração, intensidade máxima de chuva durante a passagem desta célula, *129mm/hr *.





Agora céu nublado com muitas abertas, vento moderado de *WNW* estão *17,1ºC *que é a máxima até ao momento.
O acumulado do dia está nos *21,3mm.*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2016 às 16:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O acumulado do dia está nos *21,3mm.*



Bela rega!


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jun 2016 às 17:27)

Algumas fotos tiradas ontem:




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Rain Shafts by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Growing Cumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Growing Cumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Growing Cumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Anvil from cumulonimbus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Growing Cumulus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sundog by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jun 2016 às 22:47)

Boa noite.

Depois de uns bons dias ausente deste espaço, regresso - peço desculpa por andar menos activo...

A chuva cá esteve de regresso ao nosso belo recanto nortenho.
Ontem e hoje ainda caiu bem, mais numas zonas e menos noutras. Mas boas regas nesta primavera tem caído até agora.
Não dei conta de trovoada nem que tenha caído granizo. Tivemos foi bons aguaceiros, com acalmia já na parte de tarde. Ainda deu para sulfatar a vinha sem intercorrências de maior - umas pingas na altura apenas.
O *acumulado* de ontem foi de *11,4 mm* e hoje de* 9,4 mm*. O *total do mês* está nos *29,4 mm*.
O vento ainda soprou moderado com rajadas na passagem das células mais activas.
Neste momento temos céu com boas abertas.
O tempo anda fresco mas será de esperar que a partir de domingo subam para valores entre os 25 e os 30ºC - portanto normal para a época também.
*
Tatual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 84%
*​*Continuação de boa semana. *


----------



## cookie (16 Jun 2016 às 23:49)

Fotos de hoje 





















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jun 2016 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos de ontem e do dia 15.

Uma tirada no dia 15 de uma mancha solar:




Sunspot 2553 by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Estas do pôr do sol de ontem:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

E estas de um arco-íris que apareceu depois de um aguaceiro ao final da tarde:




Double Rainbow with supernumerary bows by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Rainbow with supernumerary bows by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Double Rainbow with supernumerary bows by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Rainbow with supernumerary bows by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## AJCS (17 Jun 2016 às 19:23)

Para o interior o céu está bastante carregado





Temp. atual 20,1ºC

Pressão 1020 mb


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2016 às 12:44)

Boas,

Mínima fresca *12,6ºC* perto do nascer do sol.

Agora muito sol, algumas nuvens para o interior, a nortada deve estar forte vejo o mar bastante picado.

Neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis *20,7ºC* e *58% *de humidade. Vento a soprar de *NNE / NE* a *15 km/h
*
Junho segue com *47,0mm* acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (18 Jun 2016 às 13:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima fresca *12,6ºC* perto do nascer do sol.
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

A reportar desde o mar. Muita nortada. As nuvens deslocam-se de leste, vento com diferentes direções em altitude. A nortada vai intensificar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2016 às 14:16)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A reportar desde o mar. Muita nortada. As nuvens deslocam-se de leste, vento com diferentes direções em altitude. A nortada vai intensificar.



Pelas 10h da manhã, via-se vários barcos à vela a deslocarem-se para sul, aqui fica uma foto:


----------



## Paelagius (18 Jun 2016 às 15:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pelas 10h da manhã, via-se vários barcos à vela a deslocarem-se para sul, aqui fica uma foto:



É a Regata Mateus Rosé organizada pela Douro Marina. Iam à popa para rondar a bóia da Madalena e regressar à bolina até à entrada do Douro.

E no próximo fim-de-semana, há outra. A Regata do Infante, com partida em Leixões, rondar a boia da Madalena, seguindo para a barra do Douro, e chegada na ponte Luiz I. Vou estar na comissão de regata.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2016 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Ontem tivemos sol, com algumas nuvens (mais a norte que a sul) e com o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas - estava a "limpar" a nebulosidade...
Hoje já foi um dia de céu limpo, com discreta nebulosidade alta ao fim da tarde.
O vento soprou por vezes moderado com algumas rajadas.

*Ontem
Tmín: 8,8ºC
Tmáx: 22,9ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: 26,8ºC*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jun 2016 às 23:21)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia de céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade alta pela tarde e nortada moderada junto às praias.

Mínima de *14,1ºC* e máxima de *23,6ºC
*
Neste momento estão *17,0ºC* com *87%* de humidade e brisa de *WSW*.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2016 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

Ontem já tivemos calor qb neste cantinho, e hoje ainda mais, com a *Tatual* a aproximar-se já da *Tmáx* de ontem.
O vento sopra fraco e o céu encontra-se limpo.


*Ontem
Tmín: 13,7ºC (05.59h)
Tmáx: 28,7ºC (17.54h)

Hoje
Tmín: 15,1ºC (06.19h)

Tatual: 28,0ºC
Hr: 60%*​*
Bem vindos ao verão! *


----------



## jonas (21 Jun 2016 às 10:42)

Segundo o carro estao 29 graus!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jun 2016 às 16:40)

Boa tarde,

Algumas nuvens a crescer para ENE e ESE, na zona de Montemuro e Freita.

Mínima amena de *17ºC* ao amanhecer.

Sigo com *26,0ºC* e *65%* de humidade. Humidex nos *32,6ºC  . *Vento fraco de *SW / WSW

*
*EDIT(16:46h) *Célula com evolução rápida para Este-Nordeste, bela torre !


----------



## james (21 Jun 2016 às 17:30)

Boa tarde, 

Muito calor hoje, Tatual: 28 graus! 

Avistam - se uns belos cumulus- nimbus para Leste.


----------



## AJCS (21 Jun 2016 às 19:28)

Pois é verdade.







Tmax. 31,6ºC
Tmin. 20,9 ºC
QNH atual 1015 mb


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2016 às 00:32)

Boas,

Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *26,3ºC*..   Agora a noite segue calma com um belo luar, atuais *17,5ºC* e vento fraco de Sudoeste.

Fotos que tirei pelas 22h, visível a Ponte do Freixo e a parte oriental da cidade, zonas como Gondomar, Rio Tinto, ao fundo Ermesinde.




E fica também uma do nascer da lua, praticamente cheia, a aparecer por de trás das serras do interior:


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2016 às 02:58)

Boa noite,

O nevoeiro começa a adensar-se sobre o estuário do Rio Douro.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2016 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Formaram-se rápidamente agora um tipo de Castellanus. Não sei ao certo mas parecem ser altocumulus.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2016 às 14:52)

É alguma convecção elevada imberbe, o tal fluxo húmido dos níveis médios que refere o Estofex, para o interior norte é capaz de estar jeitoso para trovoadas mais logo.
Aqui na última hora o calor que já ia bem lançado acalmou com toda essa nebulosidade dos níveis médios e a chegada de algum vento, o dia de ontem e noite de hoje já foi um bocado penoso para mim.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2016 às 15:01)

Vince disse:


> É alguma convecção elevada imberbe, o tal fluxo húmido dos níveis médios que refere o Estofex, para o interior norte é capaz de estar jeitoso para trovoadas mais logo.
> Aqui na última hora o calor que já ia bem lançado acalmou com toda essa nebulosidade dos níveis médios e a chegada de algum vento, o dia de ontem e noite de hoje já foi um bocado penoso para mim.



A sua classificação é de altocumulus castellanus?

Para o início da próxima semana parece que ainda vão subir mais a temperaturas.


----------



## 1337 (22 Jun 2016 às 15:04)

É verdade o céu neste momento encontra-se nublado por essas nuvens por aqui também, a máxima de ontem foi de 34.1ºC por aqui, que tosta


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2016 às 15:43)

guimeixen disse:


> A sua classificação é de altocumulus castellanus?



Sim, muitos altocumulus, entre os quais alguns que se desenvolvem mais um pouco mais, acho que se definem como "castellanos".


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2016 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado por aqui mínima de *15,1ºC. *Deixo uma foto tirada por volta do meio dia, visível a barra de nevoeiro junto á costa:





Máxima de *21,2ºC. *

Céu limpo sigo com *19,6ºC* ,* 85%* de humidade e vento de Oeste / WSW a* 15km/h*

Mais uma foto de ontem , Lua laranja


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2016 às 18:59)

Como o esperado. Muita animação na Galiza. Para aqui se houver algo só mesmo à noite, como o costume.

Neste momento o céu está limpo a este. A oeste surgiu uma linha de altocumulus.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2016 às 19:04)

Boa tarde,

Presença e nevoeiro na costa, como aqui já foi referido.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2016 às 19:05)

Espectacular célula em formação a E/NE agora mesmo.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2016 às 19:16)

60º para ser mais exacto, mas muito longe, em Espanha. Espectacular de qualquer forma.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2016 às 19:55)

A célula ( parte ) do interior da Galiza vista aqui do Porto há minutos e com zoom elevado, muita bruma na atmosfera, mas cá fica o registo, são cerca de 200 Km de distância sensivelmente:







Hoje um dia bem mais fresco que ontem em que a máxima foi de *29.6 ºc* 

Máxima de hoje *23.2 ºc*. e mínima *15.7 ºc.*

Neste momento sigo com 20.8 ºc e 81 % de HR.

Ocorreu bastante nevoeiro junto à costa e durante a manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2016 às 21:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *26,3ºC*..   Agora a noite segue calma com um belo luar, atuais *17,5ºC* e vento fraco de Sudoeste.
> 
> ...



Que fotos espectaculares, muitos parabéns.
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Stinger (22 Jun 2016 às 22:03)

Tá a choviscar por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2016 às 22:10)

Stinger disse:


> Tá a choviscar por aqui


Confirmo! Fui lá fora e está fresco, nevoeiro com morrinha 

Atuais *15,7ºC* com *98%* de Humidade. Vento a* 14km/h* de WNW




jonas_87 disse:


> Que fotos espectaculares, muitos parabéns.
> Obrigado pela partilha.



Obrigado @jonas_87


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2016 às 22:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Confirmo! Fui lá fora e está fresco, nevoeiro com morrinha
> 
> Atuais *15,7ºC* com *98%* de Humidade. Vento a* 14km/h* de WNW
> 
> ...


São as orvalhadas de S. João


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2016 às 23:43)

Não dei por nada…


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2016 às 23:49)

Paelagius disse:


> Não dei por nada…


É erro...


----------



## cookie (23 Jun 2016 às 11:10)

Por VC as orvalhadas de São João já se instalaram e com toda a força.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (23 Jun 2016 às 11:20)

cookie disse:


> Por VC as orvalhadas de São João já se instalaram e com toda a força.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Por aqui, também… Chão molhado de manhã. Espero que abra pela tarde…


----------



## cookie (23 Jun 2016 às 17:08)

E lá abriu mas no mar mantém-se o nevoeiro. É incrível como este fenómeno raramente falha no São João e em agosto.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jun 2016 às 00:12)

Boa noite.

Ontem a TMAX foi de 28,8°C. Hoje tão só de 20,8°C.
Uma descida expressiva.
O nevoeiro/nuvens baixas apresentaram-se já pela noite, tal como hoje.
Pela manhãzinha tínhamos a tradicional morrinha de S. João, sendo que ainda pelas 12h ela voltou.
O final da tarde já teve a presença do astro-rei.

Continuação de uma excelente noitada Sanjoanina...

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia

Mínima de *17,4ºC*

Agora com *20ºC* e vento de Leste / ENE sopra a *34km/h* com rajadas de *53km/h.
*
Excelente visibilidade para o mar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2016 às 13:42)

Entretanto a lestada enfraqueceu, neste momento algum calor sigo com *26,2ºC* e *46 %* de Humidade. Vento de Nordeste a *18km/h
*
Ao início da manhã as rajadas eram moderadas a fortes, a máxima chegou aos* 63 km/h *( ENE ).

Carta de superficie, anticiclone a oeste e a depressão no interior da península a originar a circulação de leste:






Junto á praia Francelos segue com brisa marítima, vento de *NNW* a *15km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2016 às 14:42)

Bastante quente, atuais *28,0ºC* com *47%* de humidade.

Terminou a lestada há momentos, brisa de NW a chegar.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2016 às 23:07)

Boa noite.

Por cá ontem e hoje a sensação de calor foi alta, mais ontem. penso que o factor vento (mais presente hoje) contribuiu para isso.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *28,3ºC* e hoje foi de* 29,0ºC*.
O céu apresentou-se praticamente limpo ontem e hoje ao fim da tarde apareceram nuvens altas.
A noite segue quente. 

*Tatual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 58%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2016 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui mínima tropical, a primeira este ano, *20,3ºC* às 7:13h.
Manhã de lestada moderada a forte, ainda permanece o fluxo mas mais fraco. Sigo com *28,7ºC* e apenas *32%* de humidade. 

Vento seco de *ENE* a *10 km/h *

Foto que tirei há cerca de duas horas, quando já se notava o aparecimento da brisa marítima:




Francelos segue com nortada de* NNW *a* 14km/h*


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2016 às 18:07)

Boa tarde,

dia de Verão com bastante calor pelo Porto 

Por aqui mínima de *19.5 ºc* e máxima de *29.2ºc*

Neste momento 27.8ºc, 48 % de HR e vento por vezes moderado de NW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2016 às 19:14)

Boas,
Muito quente hoje, temperatura máxima do ano,  *29,4ºC* às 14:22h 

Neste momento *28,3ºC* com *51%* de humidade e vento de *WNW 6km/h. 
*
Humidex de *33,6ºC
*

Instalaram recentemente uma Davis Vantage, perto de Entre-os-Rios / Alpendorada . Aqueles vales do douro aquecem e muito. Ontem máxima de *32,9ºC*, hoje a máxima foi de *35,3ºC*

Link: https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOVR3


Mapa de temperaturas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jun 2016 às 23:58)

Noite espetacular, ainda com *24,1ºC* e *64%* de humidade.

Vento nulo.


----------



## qwerl (28 Jun 2016 às 00:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Noite espetacular, ainda com *24,1ºC* e *64%* de humidade.
> 
> Vento nulo.



Boa noite

Aqui estão apenas* 16ºC*, notável contraste com regiões um pouco mais interiores, em Grijó que é mais ou menos 5km em linha reta de distância ao mar estão* 24,2ºC*
Nestes últimos dias este contraste tem sido muito grande, calor intenso em locais um pouco mais interiores e nortada e tempo fresco no litoral.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2016 às 00:21)

qwerl disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Aqui estão apenas* 16ºC*, notável contraste com regiões um pouco mais interiores, em Grijó que é mais ou menos 5km em linha reta de distância ao mar estão* 24,2ºC*
> Nestes últimos dias este contraste tem sido muito grande, calor intenso em locais um pouco mais interiores e nortada e tempo fresco no litoral.



No litoral apenas aquece durante a manhã com o vento de leste, apartir dessas 12h o vento roda para Norte / Noroeste e fixa-se toda a tarde não deixando a temperatura subir.


Agora mesmo *24,3ºC* por aqui e na praia da Aguda *16,1ºC.*


----------



## qwerl (28 Jun 2016 às 14:27)

Boas

Por aqui céu limpo e tempo fresco, nortada a acelerar, apenas *18,9ºC* na praia da Aguda.
O mar encontra-se picado pela nortada e com alguma "carneirada".


----------



## james (28 Jun 2016 às 14:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> No litoral apenas aquece durante a manhã com o vento de leste, apartir dessas 12h o vento roda para Norte / Noroeste e fixa-se toda a tarde não deixando a temperatura subir.
> 
> 
> Agora mesmo *24,3ºC* por aqui e na praia da Aguda *16,1ºC.*



No Litoral?  
Suponho que queiras dizer Faixa Costeira.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2016 às 15:17)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *18,6ºC*. A tarde segue com muito sol, atuais *23,5ºC* e *65%* de humidade. Vento fraco a moderado de Noroeste.

Alguma neblina presente a dificultar a visibilidade, mas ainda assim nota que o mar está picado.

Francelos com forte nortada, rajadas acima dos *50 km/h*





Dados do Porto de Leixões:








james disse:


> No Litoral?
> Suponho que queiras dizer Faixa Costeira.



Exactamente


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jun 2016 às 23:04)

Boa noite,

A máxima por aqui foi de *24,7ºC*

Agora está bastante mais fresco, registo a mínima do dia *16,7ºC* com vento fraco de SW.


----------



## qwerl (29 Jun 2016 às 17:11)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui dia de céu com algumas nuvens altas.
Está fresco, *18,5ºC *na Praia da Aguda, e nortada moderada, tempo um pouco desagradável para praia.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jun 2016 às 22:11)

Depois de sucessivas noites quentes e sem qualquer vento, hoje está fresco e ventoso. Até fiquei surpreso quando há cerca de vinte minutos do nada começa a soprar alta ventania, que até me tombou as cadeiras do jardim. Por momentos parecia que estava junto ao mar.


----------



## Paelagius (29 Jun 2016 às 22:16)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Depois de sucessivas noites quentes e sem qualquer vento, hoje está fresco e ventoso. Até fiquei surpreso quando há cerca de vinte minutos do nada começa a soprar alta ventania, que até me tombou as cadeiras do jardim. Por momentos parecia que estava junto ao mar.



Boa noite,

Já ontem, por aqui, estava mais fresco. Acabo de dar conta do vento neste instante.


----------



## cookie (30 Jun 2016 às 08:05)

Dia de ontem bastante desagradável com muita nortada. 
Hoje temos nevoeiro que parece querer abrir e já algum vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (30 Jun 2016 às 19:51)

Boa tarde. 

Dia fresco por cá. Agora à tarde, o céu ficou muito nublado, parece ameaçar alguma chuva.
Tatual: 18 graus


----------



## qwerl (1 Jul 2016 às 00:25)

Boa noite, 

Por cá o dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Máxima de 21,4ºC na Praia da Aguda.
Hoje à noite ainda chegou a cair um chuvisco muito leve. Tatual 16,9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2016 às 22:54)

Boa noite.

O inicio da semana apresentou algum calor, mais para esta faixa interior. Com o passar dos dias o calor foi-se atenuando, e até alguma frescura apareceu, mais ontem ao final do dia e hoje de manhã, com o aparecimento da nebulosidade baixa.
As noites tem sido frescas, boas para "climatizar" as casas - esta noite em particular também o suave e reconfortante aroma do cheiro a cavalos, cabras, ovelhas e porcos de uma quinta aqui perto nos faz companhia...Uf! Custa a respirar.  Nota-se que o vento agora ao início da noite rodou para E (soprou em geral de O).

*Tmín: 15,6ºC
Tmáx: 23,6ºC

Tatual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 77%

A todos um excelente fim de semana. E viva o verão! E a selecção...*​


----------

